# Is it a Golden?



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I will say yes...but it is a bit hard to tell without those tail feathers and fuzzy ears


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

I would say yes!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

how about now?


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Is this a trick question? 

I'm going to say no...only because I didn't notice any 'socks'...but, with that said...I don't know if all goldens have 'socks' - but Apple did and Nascar does...so I am sticking with my answer! 

This is fun!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ckp said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> I'm going to say no...only because I didn't notice any 'socks'...but, with that said...I don't know if all goldens have 'socks' - but Apple did and Nascar does...so I am sticking with my answer!
> 
> This is fun!


You got me on this one, socks? What are socks?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Was the second picture taken at the GRRNT picnic?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Was the second picture taken at the GRRNT picnic?


Nice catch Anne, it was.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

im gunna say no!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Its legs are wet so it makes it hard to tell. Curl in tail? Is it a chow / golden mix?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The shoreline and color of the water gave the lake away! 

Is it your Lilah by any chance?--maybe not because your siggie pic doesn't show a curled tail.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I've not seen a golden curl a tail like that 2nd shot, but the first photo looked 100% golden to me


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> You got me on this one, socks? What are socks?


I feel sheepish! 

I was told the 'socks' are the part of the foot - from the paw up to the 'ankle' and both Apple's and Nascar's have always been so furry...I have them trimmed when we go to the groomer.

Maybe 'socks' is not the right term? Maybe I heard wrong? Maybe I was told bad information? 

I'm perplexed...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Ill say yes!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The coat says yes, the tail says no. LOL

ckp, I call the fuzzy feet "Grinch feet", I think that's what a lot of us call them. They have to be trimmed to keep them neat.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll say yes, based on the firsst pic.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes... 

I've seen goldens swish and wag their tails like that, especially when wet. I imagine that somebody just shaved the legs and it wasn't noticable until the trousers were wet?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, and if it is, it's crippled in the rear and has a terrible tail! (as in from a conformation/show perspective)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The dog's hocks (perhaps your term for socks?) have possibly been trimmed  I always keep them trimmed. Scruffy feet drive me nuts!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo's tail curls up sometimes when he's really happy about something. I wouldn't totally discount it based on the tail.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to say no based on the second photo. Not a full-blooded one anyway. 

I expect the face is going to be quite narrow, with a pointy-ish nose, eyes closer together than a Golden, and much smaller, less droopy ears (more pricked up). I can see it in my mind.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm going to say no based on the second photo. Not a full-blooded one anyway.
> 
> I expect the face is going to be quite narrow, with a pointy-ish nose, eyes closer together than a Golden, and much smaller, less droopy ears (more pricked up). I can see it in my mind.


Like this ?????:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to say yes, and that's a very gay tail and someone shaved or radically trimmed those hocks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My son fosters for GRRNT also, this was his last foster dog, who he has now adopted. Meet my new "grandog". 

This is Isis. Maybe not a pure Golden, but she is the sweetest girl, with the softest, most loving personality.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Pure Golden or not, she's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We think she's PERFECT !!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She's beautiful! I see a DNA test in her future if you really want to find out!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is pretty and I bet has a heart of GOLD!!! I like her ears!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Kinda looks like Marlene's Sammy  Very pretty :heartbeat


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's a looker and I love her name. Congrats and thank you son for adopting her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We think she's perfect too. She's staying with us while my son is out of town. She has been such a good role model and best friend for my current foster dog who is under socialized and very skittish.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She is very pretty. I think she looks like Marlene's Sammy too...at least the ears and facial expression.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Like this ?????:


Ha! Not quite - but she's adorable. Love the tutu! :


mylissyk: That was more like what I was expecting the head to look like, but she does look more Golden than anything. Either way, she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She's gorgeous - and obviously a total sweetheart!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwwww!! She does have Sammy ears!! She's so pretty!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She looks so much like Sammy!! Soooo cute - I've always LOVED his ears!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Kinda looks like Marlene's Sammy  Very pretty :heartbeat



I was just about to post that  

I think she's adorable!! Congrats to your son on his first foster failure!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Isis is actually his second foster failure. He adopted this boy a year ago.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Isis is actually his second foster failure. He adopted this boy a year ago.



Well even better then


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Well even better then


What she said !!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> She is very pretty. I think she looks like Marlene's Sammy too...at least the ears and facial expression.


They really do look very similar - and I like their ears!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Isis is actually his second foster failure. He adopted this boy a year ago.


OMG! Your son's boy looks so much like my boy, except Mr. C doesn't have as much coat in the front but their faces are so much alike.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> OMG! Your son's boy looks so much like my boy, except Mr. C doesn't have as much coat in the front but their faces are so much alike.


Ross is very tall and long legged, is C also?


----------



## pageja (Sep 11, 2010)

Reminds me a bit of my mystery girl Gracie. She has the similar almond eyes and narrow face. Beautiful no matter what they are! Here she is terrorizing my lab! He actually loves it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They can look so ferocious!


----------

